# wheres the audi guys??



## boosted_A6 (Apr 22, 2009)

wheres all the phoenix audi guys? are there none?


----------



## 2LTurbo (Aug 26, 2008)

im here... new , but here none the less


----------



## boosted_A6 (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (2LTurbo)*

what part of town you in?


----------



## Deathbot-b5 (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: (boosted_A6)*

Im in central phoenix!!!!


----------



## boosted_A6 (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (Deathbot-b5)*

you should come out to the gtg on weds. on 99th and mcdowell!


----------



## 2LTurbo (Aug 26, 2008)

ew.... west side GtG sucks man..... go to the east side one.


----------



## boosted_A6 (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (2LTurbo)*

WHAT DO YOU DRIVE? IVE BEEN OUT THERE THE LAST TWO SUNDAYS!


----------



## 2LTurbo (Aug 26, 2008)

white a6 2.7t but i was sick this sunday and the week before i was house shopping :/


----------

